# Hello from Denmark :o)



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

A warm hello to everybody here from cold Copenhagen, Denmark -I'm so glad to have found you!

I'm Gina, 48, single and deliriously happy with my new cat! I used to have a cat when I lived in the Canary Islands 20 years ago, and ever since, I've hoped to live somewhere suitable for a cat again. And last year it happened!
On June the 3rd, 2011 I went to the shelter and found a very scared and sad cat, Uffe. His last owner wrote that he loved headbutting and talking, as his mom was a Siamese - and that he loved cuddling and lying arm in arm. I was sold! Uffe is 4 years old, black, neutered and absolutely wonderful! He has changed my life completely!

I can't wait to talk to you all and see and hear about your wonderful cats and exchange experiences.
Thanks for reading - hope to meet you all soon in the threads (when I get the guts to post there) 

Warmest thoughts from Gina


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

welcome! congrats on rescuing uffe!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome  I look forward to seeing pictures of Uffe and hearing more stories!


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you so much MowMow and shan841! I've actually just tried to post a photo of Uffe, but I'm getting a 'no can do'-reply.... And it's the right size and everything, so perhaps it's gor something to do with my meagre post-count, ha!
I'll keep trying to figure out the do's and don't's until I get it right.

Thanks for commenting  I'm really looking forward to getting to everybody and their cats


----------

